# Freezer paper,  who uses it????



## jeff 1 (Jun 6, 2011)

After being discuted with freezer ziploc bags with the poor job they do in the freezer imo I have switched to freezer paper.  It is a lot cheaper and I can wrap just about any size I want.  I used to use it when I was a butcher at an old fashioned meat market and I remembered it did well if wrapped properly,  seemed like it did better then ziploc bags.  I know vacume sealer is the way to go but I am not ready to spend the coin for it and I dont want a cheap one


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 6, 2011)

I sometimes use freezer paper for game that I've taken that won't fit in vacuum seal bags and if I know something is gonna be in the freezer for awhile sometimes i will use freezer paper over the vacuum sealed bag


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll hit the bargain bin and have the butchers wrap in paper since it will sit for a while.


----------



## venture (Jun 6, 2011)

Being an old fart, I have used freezer paper.  Didn't like it.  I had better luck with "Stretchtite" plastic wrap and then placing the product inside a Ziplock with air removed.  That works very well unless you are talking about extended freeze times.  I am now into Foodsaver stuff, but I will wait to report on that until I have enough experience to give you an intelligent evaluation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2011)

I use it for rolling fatties!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

Foodsaver user here.

The way I look at it is, if I save a few pounds of meat or fish a year, its worth the cost.

I only buy when they are on sale.

I used to get bags around 60 - 70 percent cheaper than (Tilia) Foodsaver, through "Sorbentsystems" but would never use them again after my last experience, its a shame becaused I have been using them for years with no problem.

Here's a post on my website about the bags if you're interested

Food Storage


----------



## jeff 1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I know vacume sealer is the way to go and I will some day.  But for now I am going to use the freezer paper for up to 1 year storage,  I dont really care to store longer then that,  especially meat.


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2011)

It took me a while to go the Foodsaver route, but with sausage making and smoked cheese, it almost became a necessity.  At least that was my excuse. LOL  If you have a Costco near you, they sell a StretchTite brand of plastic wrap which is the best kind I have used to date.  If you wrap things tightly in that, you can get a good seal.  Then into a Ziploc type of freezer bag and get all the air out that you can.  I bet if you try it, you will like it better than freezer paper.  Having said that, everybody has their own way, and far be it from me to say they are wrong.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I use it for rolling fatties!




Really dude?


----------



## roller (Jun 8, 2011)

All of my venison is wrapped in freezer paper. It always last . I have a vacum sealer but seldom use it.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 8, 2011)

All of our venison burger gets wrapped in freezer paper but our venison sausage is vacuum sealed.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 8, 2011)

I use plastic wrap and paper together.I'm sorta old fashioned.If it not broke don't fix it.


----------

